# Locais mais frios



## AJB (5 Mar 2009 às 18:08)

O meu nome é Jorge, sou de Baião (Distrito do Porto), e tenho grande interesse pela meteorologia e climatologia. Tenho visitado regularmente o vosso forum e registei-me para poder estar melhor informado sobre aquilo que adoro (condiçoes meteorologicas adversas e de montanha). tenho uma duvida que gostaria de esclarecer, que é quais os locais mais frios de Portugal. Onde mais neva e onde a neve se mantem por mais tempo. Será: Torre (Estrela), Nevosa e Altar de Cabroes (Geres), Larouco, Montesinho(Lama Grande), Marão e Montemuro?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mar 2009 às 18:42)

AJB disse:


> O meu nome é Jorge, sou de Baião (Distrito do Porto), e tenho grande interesse pela meteorologia e climatologia. Tenho visitado regularmente o vosso forum e registei-me para poder estar melhor informado sobre aquilo que adoro (condiçoes meteorologicas adversas e de montanha). tenho uma duvida que gostaria de esclarecer, que é quais os locais mais frios de Portugal. Onde mais neva e onde a neve se mantem por mais tempo. Será: Torre (Estrela), Nevosa e Altar de Cabroes (Geres), Larouco, Montesinho(Lama Grande), Marão e Montemuro?



Olá, *Jorge*. 
Sê bem-vindo ao MeteoPT.


Penso que este tópico resolve as tuas dúvidas. 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/os-lugares-mais-frios-de-portugal-87.html


----------



## AJB (6 Mar 2009 às 17:15)

Obrigado. sim, já reparei que a discussão anda à volta de dois locais, P.Douradas e M. Douro. Mas os pontos mais altos do Gêres, Montesinho, larouco, Marão e Montemuro (sobretudo apartir dos 1300/1400 m) serão mais frios, terão maior numero de dias de neve e o solo fica mais tempo gelado. Já agora, há dados meteorológicos sobre algum destes pontos? Seria interessante ter uma mini estação no Larouco e reactivar a da Lamagrande em Montesinho...


----------

